# possible to live in Cape Town with only $500/month??



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there

I am a Swiss cabinet maker and want to relocate to Cape Town. My Mum is originally South African citizen and therefore I got granted South African citizenship last year. So now I would love to live and work in Cape Town to discover my second roots. I have only been in Cape Town on vacation.

I searched to web for information on jobs and accommodation.

I was a bit surprised that a cabinet maker in Cape Town only gets a monthly salary of $500/4000 Rand (a tenth of what I earn in Switzerland). Is that enough to live? Lets say rent for a room would be $180, that leaves $320 for the rest: taxes, health care, food, gazoline, leisure... That's seems very little.

So here my question: Is it possible to survive with that little? I don't need any luxery, just a room in a safe neighborhood, food, internet/phone and health care... the basics.

I do have some savings I can take with to buy a car and get started, but in the long run I have to calculate with these $500!!

If I like it in Cape Town I would like to start my own company, but that's music of the future...

I would love if somebody could give me some advice!

Thanks
Kibbler


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Kibbler,

I don't think R4000 will get you very far. Cape Town is quite expensive for accommodation at the VERY least R1000for a room. Medical will be at least R1000, food at least another R1000, petrol R500-R800.

I think maybe you can find other employment that pays more and then look for a cabinet makers position that pays well.

Good luck.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok so i did a quick search on carpenter jobs and found that most pay between R6000 - R10000. Another thing you can take into consideration is where about in Cape Town your job is. If you can find a place to stay close by then you can catch a bus into work or walk, which would reduce your costs alot.(Cape Towns public transport is decent).


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, that already sounds a lot better! :clap2: The R4000 I mentioned I saw offered on a opening on gumtree.co.uk.

One more question: Let's say I earn R10 000, how much is approximately left after tax deduction? Or are all salaries quoted after tax deduction? Are taxes deducted immediately or do you have to pay the government your taxes later after you fill in a tax sheet once a year?

Thanks for your help, kibbler


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Salaries are quoted BEFORE tax. On R10 000 the tax and P.A.Y.E will be about R2200-R2500 (estimate) I think. I would imagine R10 000 might be enough to survive on.

Some people can survive on R5000 some cannot on R50 000, it all depands on your idea of survival!

Good luck.


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, that helps...!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

mman said:


> Ok so i did a quick search on carpenter jobs and found that most pay between R6000 - R10000. Another thing you can take into consideration is where about in Cape Town your job is. If you can find a place to stay close by then you can catch a bus into work or walk, which would reduce your costs alot.(Cape Towns public transport is decent).


 The comment on Cape Town public transport is misguided. You would not want to use public transport here unless you are suicidle.


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

Simple answer is NO.. You cant survive at this salary in CPT


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

You're answering questions from 2010! At that time R5000 was actually a whole lot more than it is today.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Check out cost of living in CT on this site Cost of Living


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Jem62 check the dates, the question is from 2013. Somebody dug out an old question and responded to it as if it were new. Same with the other thread, which is from 2010!


----------

